# Best Vacuum for Pet hair???



## Wickster35 (Jul 10, 2013)

I need a new vacuum but I need one that is good with pet hair and I can't spend a fortune.
Thanks!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a Miele but it was a bit pricey (a pressie from my dad after my hoover broke!) What is your budget as some places recondition Dyson's at reasonable prices round here so I am sure other do across the Uk. If you can stretch to a miele cylinder it makes very light work of the dog hairs and everything else having a busy home with a dog and two little boys in!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the Miele Cat and Dog, love it, but they are not cheap but they last for ages.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I made an identical thread a week or two ago...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/313638-best-vacuum-cleaner-dog-hair.html


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have this one and although you have to empty it regularly it manages to keep up with 2 lab coats and a LH'd dog.

Buy Bissell Cleanview Compact Bagless Cylinder Vacuum Cleaner at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Vacuum cleaners.

Don't be fooled by the price - it is brilliant. The only other issue I have is that the pipe can clog up easy - but it's easy to take apart and sort out 

Better than my Dyson which was supposedly designed for pet hair, yet was unable to keep up with the amount of dog hair.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Henry.
I have a big one,its lasted far longer than any other hoovers we have had including miele and dyson.


----------



## Wickster35 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for all guys reply!
I have checked many vacuums for pet hair reviews. They list several vacuums that they rate higher than the Dyson for pet hair. I know pea-land has an obsession with Dyson, but there are other good vacuums. But I still want buy a Dyson DC25 animal vacuum(reviews) on amazon.co.uk, Dyson DC25 Animal Lightweight Dyson Ball Upright Vacuum Cleaner for Pet Owners: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home £365.96, litter expensiverrr:. I cann't find any coupon codes available.


----------



## amber faver (Oct 5, 2018)

I need a new vacuum but I need one that is good with pet hair and I can't spend a fortune
You can refer to this article


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been through many vacuum cleaners in a life of dog ownership and cat breeding. The very expensive ones tend to be effective but heavy which was OK four decades ago - not so great now. I now buy quite cheap (Vax) and understand they won't last forever. Ease of use including on the stairs is more important - most modern vacuums are capable of coping with pet hairs.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Henry well actually a Hetty, wouldn`t be without her definitely best vacuum I have ever owned, personally I could never get on with Dyson, have tried two, both supposed to be good for pet hairs both awful yet I know lots of people swear by them. Its just what you get used to I suppose.


----------



## okoyo (Nov 24, 2018)

I've got a Miele cat & dog vacuum cleaner and it's brilliant. I would highly recommend it.

You can also try robot vacuums, I especially like the iRobot Roomba 690


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a dyson animal, it's soooooo amazing,it has a tool for stubbon pet hair which does the job,plus the newer dysons you don't have to wash the filters


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

niamh123 said:


> I have a dyson animal, it's soooooo amazing,


OMG i literally opened this thread up to say do NOT get a dyson animal!!!!

I have one. Without a doubt the worst vacuum i have ever owned. The stress it has caused i can't tell you. EvERY time i use it, i have to pull it apart and unblock it. That stupid flimsy red clip thing. AAAARGH!!! I am so grateful i don't have babies or young children in my house as faffing about with that stupid clip and having a baby wake up from a nap would make me jump on the stupid vac in sheer rage and frustration
And don't even get me started on those horrid filters you have to rinse out and dry. I'd rather go back to the bag.

When this vac is clean and clear it is so powerful it sticks to the carpet and is very hard to push. Rugs? Forget it.

It is SO heavy.

Now, the reason mine blocks and @niamh123's does not is nothing to do with mr murphles' (my long haired tibetan terrier) hair. He doesn't shed so there is no hair in my house.

Rather, it is the little twigs he picks up in his coat. Vacuum block instantly.

And hay from the guinea pigs. Instant vacuum block.

Now i don't expect any vacuum to cope with lots of hay and twigs but this dyson can't cope with any. One strand of hay, one tiny twig. Instant block. And it is marketed as a dyson animal. Not a dyson dog and cat hair.

I have had previous vacuums (even a previous dyson) that picked up hay and twigs with ease so it can be done.

Opening up the vacuum (which i do daily) it is easy to see why it blocks so fast. To make it powerful, the gap where the dirt goes up is tiny. Just big enough for dust.

If this rant stops one person buying this awful machine, my work is done. It's the Dyson animal mark 2 i have.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

niamh123 said:


> newer dysons you don't have to wash the filters


Well that is a bonus i suppose. I'm not tempted though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a Dyson V6 Animal and love it. One of my dogs also picks up loads of dry grass etc like yours @tabelmabel in his coat but the vacuum picks it up really well. My only gripe would be that the plastic tub that collects the crap could be bigger, although maybe I should just vacuum more regularly!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That's weird @tabelmabel, I have no problem with the dyson animal that I have. It's very occasionally blocked up mainly due to something like a leaf or a small,piece of paper and it's quick to sort out. It hoovers up Isla's considerable output of hair without any issues. Yes it is heavy, I don't use it on the stairs, I have a small hand held vac that we bought possibly about 30 odd years ago which does the job, and have another very ancient dyson for upstairs.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmm. Very weird indeed @Siskin and @McKenzie!!! Different models, sounds like they have improved things. My frustration and rage at my own dyson is so severe, i have to boycott the brand!!! Nothing could ever persuade me to buy dyson again. I want a miele. Just can't afford one at this moment.

On a high recommend though - Bosch. My washing machine is unbelievably fantastic! It has done TWENTY YEARS!!! How amazing is that especially as i have 5 kids and a husband. So seven of us plus pets. I love it. In all that time, the only repair it has needed is new brushes. Or is it bushes. Not sure.

And it's one of those old style cold and hot fill machines so if i have hot water in the tank, it draws from that. And if not, it heats its own. And it goes up to 95 degrees. I rarely use that setting but handy for sickness bugs and the like. You can't buy machines like mine anymore; i will hold into it as long as i possibly can.

Unlike the dyson. Arggh!!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

okoyo said:


> I've got a Miele cat & dog vacuum cleaner and it's brilliant


I want one of these!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I love my Miele dog and cat. Bought a couple of years ago after a thread on here. It isn’t bagless but so easy to change that it’s not a problem.

Picks up so well and proper German quality. I do have a dyson handheld for quick hoovers and the stairs.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had 2 Dysons and hated both as they're bulky and heavy and don't last.

If you like Cylinder type vac - Miele
If you like uprights - Sebo

I've had both the above with long haired cats and they're brilliant. It was actually a friend who had 4 dogs who recommended the Sebo and 10 years later it's still going strong and I've not regretted it.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for this @Jannor - had never heard of sebo and see they are more pricey than miele. Don't mind paying more for something that works. Need to get Christmas out the way first. I do prefer an upright vac


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks for this @Jannor - had never heard of sebo and see they are more pricey than miele. Don't mind paying more for something that works. Need to get Christmas out the way first. I do prefer an upright vac


I wouldn't pay extra for something that says "pet" on it as they all do the job. I've got the X4 (dark blue one), looks like the X7 has replaced it. I think mine was about 250 all those years ago.

I actually had a Miele Pet C earlier this year - picked it up in a charity shop for 30 and it was nearly new. I couldn't make my mind up whether to keep that or my Sebo (my brother needed one). In the end I stuck with my Sebo and let him have the Miele. Both fantastic vacs I just prefer the upright. I did notice the Miele was very quiet, not that the Sebo is really noisy, it's certainly nothing like as loud as the Dysons.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Jannor said:


> I wouldn't pay extra for something that says "pet" on it as they all do the job


Good tip!! They do seem to charge a lot extra for pet anti allergy vacs! There's not a lot in the way of hair in my house but lots of bits of twigs and hay. So i will avoid the pet vacs


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Good tip!! They do seem to charge a lot extra for pet anti allergy vacs! There's not a lot in the way of hair in my house but lots of bits of twigs and hay. So i will avoid the pet vacs


It's definitely not necessary with the Sebo, not sure about the rest


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Hetty at the moment, but very tempted by a Shark - everyone who's got one says it's absolutely amazing for pet hair and cleans stuff out of the carpets they didn't even know was there. Plus the Duo Clean combines an upright with a portable which would be great for me. Currently on a deal for £199


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

tantrumbean said:


> I have a Hetty at the moment, but very tempted by a Shark - everyone who's got one says it's absolutely amazing for pet hair and cleans stuff out of the carpets they didn't even know was there. Plus the Duo Clean combines an upright with a portable which would be great for me. Currently on a deal for £199


Had mine over a year now. Always had Dysons previuosly. Puts my Dysons to shame. Fantastic hoover


----------

